#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  ONGC Previous Years' Papers for Mechancal Engg

## akashldce

Hi, :(hi): 
 I am aiming the ONGC - 2012. For that I want previous Years' Papers of Mechanical Engg of ONGC. So that I can analyze which subjects have more weightage and accordingly I can plan and read.

Where can I get these papers ? or if anyone already has it, please send me to tapan11235@yahoo.com





  Similar Threads: RRB senior section engg electrical Previous years papers pdf Computer Engineering GATE Previous Years Question Papers Last 10 Years Questions with Key ONGC Previous years paper for electronics and communication ONGC Previous years paper for electronica and communication ONGC Previous years paper for electronica and communication

----------


## naimishk

if you get then forward it to me naimish.p.kakkad@gmail.com...

----------


## andy4200

u have got it or not

----------


## shivsri

somebody upload the ongc papers

----------


## Tanna

sir/ma'm pls mail me some previous years solved papers of ongc mechanical for GET.

----------


## anurag tripathi

hi
 i am looking ONGC 2014 so  that I want previous Years' Papers of Mechanical Engg of ONGC. So that I can analyze which subjects have more weightage and accordingly I can plan and read....

----------


## coolabhi123

thanks for posting the papers

----------


## ssamanta027

plz upload the previous ONGC Qs.papers.. or email me at ssamanta027[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## abhishekashyap21

Hello,
i need ongc pervious year paper...please mail me on abhishekashyap21[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Arvindlaw

Thanks for ongc previous year papers...

----------


## Arvindlaw

If you get previous year ongc mechanical paper.. please forward @ arvind.lingwal[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## kashinathtati

Plz send me ONGC GT que. papers.......
mayutad[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## rahul vohra

kindly send me ongc previous year questions papers for electronics communication at rvohra57[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].co.in

----------


## parasprateek17

please send me ongc previous papers of mechanical engineering on email id parasprateek17[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Peeyush Bansal

thanX nbhlbpppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## pd98nk

Plz aend ongc previous papers for mechanical stream to poja_dubey98@ yahoo.com

----------


## anuragagrawal39

Sir I want ONGC last 10 years question papers please help me, I have been looking for ONGC question papers since two months Please mail this to anurock35[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Narasimham

Sir , plz send me the previous papers of ONGC . My mail id is ramesh.nukala.21[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## nileshrthakor

URGENT
Please anyone can send ONGC previous papers of mechanical engineering on email id nileshrthakor[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

:-)

----------


## Joy-sam

Dear Admin, please send me ONGC previous exam papers for mechanical to my E-mail id rai.anil54[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com


Thanking you,

Regards
Anil Kumar

----------


## venkatesh.vundela

Can someone forward ongc previous year papers to my mail please ....mail :: venkatesh.vundela918[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------

